# Zero Tolerance 0200ST - New Carry



## StuGatz (Oct 8, 2011)

With Fall in full swing not to mention Oktoberfest just around the corner it is time to pop some caps and reflect on a recent carry change-up.

First of all I want to say that ever since I obtained this ZT 0200ST about a month ago and began to carry it daily, I now know that sensation of terrible regret  that it took me so long to get around to this particular folder.

Now that it has occupied my pocket on a near daily basis and been at hand, I must commend Ken Onion with many LARGE KUDOS for this exceptional design. Ken,  you really hit this out of the park but I am sure that you already know that... 

This knife is somewhat heavier and bulkier than what I am accustomed to carry in the pocket. However, I have adjusted to it faster than I thought I would. 

The balance point of this knife is right at the index finger groove and it would appear that the overall weight and bulk (in part due to the thick G-10 scales) are necessary to balance out the heavy duty blade. This fills that hand quite well. The aggressive texture of the scales feels very comfortable but will stay put in hand.

Everything on this knife from the heavy duty support pins, the large pivot, to the blade itself are stoically robust. I truly love the recurve blade and cannot think of anything much more field worthy or frankly just dead sexy.

This is non-assist liner-lock folder is destined to have several brothers in the event it becomes lost or more unlikely experiences severe damage in the future. Yeah, like that is going to happen...


----------



## TheEpeter (Oct 12, 2011)

>



I'm just gonna say it. This angle of that knife is the "up skirt" pic of knife pics. Sure it shows you what's in there, but it kinda destroys the mystery and glamour.

Having said that: Nice blade. Looks like should carry well


----------



## Meganoggin (Oct 12, 2011)

I completely agree Stuart. I bought the Knifeworks exclusive bead blasted blade version and I love the solid feel and scary sharpness.

If only I could carry it more often... Stupid knife laws.

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## KnOeFz (Oct 13, 2011)

I love so many models of the ZT lineup, this one's no exception.
Great that it's getting some serious pocket time Stu!


----------



## papageorgio (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice, spaten is excellent too....


----------



## heat762 (Oct 22, 2011)

I handled that ZT knife yesterday for the first time as an officer I work with carries it on duty. I was super impressed. I have a soft spot for large automatics or assists that can also be used as pry bars. I currently carry a Pro-tech TR3, but that ZT was in the top 3 choices. I might have to have one anyway. It definitely will scare the straights.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Goodness me.

I've been eyeing a China made Copy/Clone of a ZT. I was turned off a bit by tip down. Now I see that the real thing has a tip down clip.

I no longer know what to think!


----------



## dwain (Nov 21, 2011)

I just received my first ZT today. 0350. I held off getting one for a long time. Now that I have one, I wish I would have done it a long time ago. It will see a lot of pocket time, I'm sure.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats! They really are fantastic knives. I've been carrying around a ZT301 for about 9 months now and love it. I took it to Alaska in June and gave it a good workout as well. Still operating perfectly and I still carry it every day. Did a lengthy video review on it a while back too....

http://www.youtube.com/user/Patriot36?feature=mhw4#p/u/7/8gP0eJWGrHQ


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 26, 2011)

Patriot, good video. :thumbsup: If you watch NCIS you will ever so often see Gibbs, and Tony playing with a 0301, or 0302. I have a ZT 0551 and ZT0350. The ZT 0551 is also a tank of a knife with all of the features of the 0300 series, except no flipper and no speed opening, and different blade style. 0350 is tough also, using a fairly thick SS liner lock, speed assist, and flipper.

Bill


----------



## Patriot (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha...I never knew that it was used in NCIS. Although I'm not a huge follower of that series, I have seen quite a few episodes. That show's stock just went up in my book if they're packing 301's and 302's.  I"m sure you enjoy your ZT's as much as I do. Great quality, usability, and style. 

Thanks for the kudos Bill! I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Snipe315 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just recently started carrying a Kershaw Turbulance and a Black Blur. 

I really like them both but for slightly different reasons. I really like the flipper on the Turbulance as well as the fact that it also acts as a "guard" when opened. The G10 handle is also my favorite. And I love the black and partially serrated blade on the Black Blur.

Then I discovered the Zero Tolerance 350st! It looks like its the best of both of these 2 blades in one! I just ordered one today and can't wait to receive it.


----------

